# So, I have my own signature guitar!



## -Nolly- (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey guys,

Hope you don't mind, I just wanted to share my excitement! I have recently been able to fulfill a childhood dream in having my own signature model guitar. It's actually a custom that I ordered from ViK Guitars last year, which turned out to be one of the best guitars I've ever come across. After I spread the word a bit online Vik had so many enquiries about getting a copy of my guitar that he decided to offer it as a standalone signature model for others to order with a reduced wait time.
Being a handbuilt guitar it ain't cheap, but I'm very happy that it's a no-expense-spared instrument, and it fully represents my taste in guitars

Anyway, here's the model page on Vik's website. There's specs and a couple of videos on there too: ViK Guitars - Nolly's Signature Duality 7

And some pics I took earlier of mine:




























Cheers!


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 7, 2012)

awesome news, congrats! And that's a beautiful guitar!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2012)

Well deserved for both you and Vik! Your comment over at MG.org about your Vik matching up to the same caliber as you blackmachine is why I decided try and get that run together so I could bask in the glory that is owning a Vik 

Also, do you remember hot you had the pickups wound?


----------



## Sonicboom (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats Nolly!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 7, 2012)

Amazing looking guitar. Love the body shape and headstock design.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 7, 2012)

Holy balls dude, that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well done to you, I am sure it is a great feeling

How much is it though?

Thanks and again well done

Ps: I don't want to shit on your parade man and I am sure I will get a ton of neg rep for that and this does not mean I criticism your playing cause it is not, BUT, as a normal working class dude I feel that maybe I will not be able to afford your sig guitars as the craftsmanship involved us amazing. There no price indicated but I cant think that it will be less than $2500 - $3000 which to me is justifiable due to the effort involved to make this amazing axe

Thus is a shame because it would have been great that a larger fraction of us would have been able to support you, your music and your dedication to provide us with amazing music.

Now if it is $1500 - $2000 I think it is far more accessible and similar to top end manufactured axes.


----------



## Michael T (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice, congrats. Dreams do come true


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 7, 2012)

Do fucking want. 

Like, so bad.

Seriously.

You have no idea.

Well...maybe you do...

But still


----------



## nshaw12 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hot damn! That guitar is cooler than this little guy ->

Congrats dude!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2012)

ralphy1976 said:


> Well done to you, I am sure it is a great feeling
> 
> How much is it though?
> 
> ...




Here's the spec sheet + USD price.

http://vikguitars.com/Specification.pdf

I'll c & p for the lazy...



> Body shape: Duality 7
> Headstock: &#8220;modern&#8221; split-design - reversed
> strings: 7
> scale: 652mm
> ...



They are the same as the customs except to Nolly's spec


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry buddy can't see the price on my phone


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2012)

$4150 USD, it wouldnt let me paste it in for whatever reason, sometimes these pdf files.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 7, 2012)

Although the back of it looks like it was in a Japanese Porno' - Congrats


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2012)

Quality control is strict at Vik guitars too! Check out this factory tour I found online.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 7, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> $4150 USD, it wouldnt let me paste it in for whatever reason, sometimes these pdf files.



 Woaaaaa.... Sadly I stand my previous commentJ

Man :-(


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 7, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Quality control is strict at Vik guitars too! Check out this factory tour I found online.




I agree and I wouldn't expect less from them especially for that price!!!


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 7, 2012)

You're too successful. Fuck you!!!!1one1eleven!1

JK, it's beautiful, and you deserve it!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2012)

ralphy1976 said:


> Woaaaaa.... Sadly I stand my previous commentJ
> 
> Man :-(



I was talking to a luthier that frequents the mg chat room once and he was telling me that a guitar he made selling for 2k was only making him ~$10 an hour. I think the price is pretty reasonable, maybe Vik will do another run once this one is over? IIRC the starting price for our fanned customs was like 3.2k or something which is a fucking steal


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well done you jammy tea drinking bastard!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 7, 2012)

Cheers dudes!



ralphy1976 said:


> Ps: I don't want to shit on your parade man and I am sure I will get a ton of neg rep for that and this does not mean I criticism your playing cause it is not, BUT, as a normal working class dude I feel that maybe I will not be able to afford your sig guitars as the craftsmanship involved us amazing. There no price indicated but I cant think that it will be less than $2500 - $3000 which to me is justifiable due to the effort involved to make this amazing axe
> 
> Thus is a shame because it would have been great that a larger fraction of us would have been able to support you, your music and your dedication to provide us with amazing music.
> 
> Now if it is $1500 - $2000 I think it is far more accessible and similar to top end manufactured axes.



Don't think of it as an accessible alternative to manufactured guitars, it is a handbuilt guitar from a custom luthier, built in exactly the same way as any other instrument he makes. The idea isn't to sell a huge number of these, my name being put on it is a recognition of the attention my guitar drew, and I'm proud to be associated with it.
Be clear that this was not designed from the ground up as a signature model, it was a custom instrument designed to be the best possible guitar I could have put together. That's not something Vik or I would be prepared to sacrifice under any circumstance.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 7, 2012)

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers dudes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that it totally makes sense. If the aim is not to sell them like let's say "warm cakes" than the price reflect the craftsmanship.

Totally beautiful axe and again well done on this!!!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 7, 2012)

ralphy1976 said:


> In that it totally makes sense. If the aim is not to sell them like let's say "warm cakes" than the price reflect the craftsmanship.
> 
> Totally beautiful axe and again well done on this!!!



Awesome, thanks mate


----------



## exo (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok...I must be tired. i can't tell if that's just carved edges with a flat top, or if it actually starts like a carved top, and then goes almost in a concave manner, so there's a raised area that the controls are recessed in and a flat area to mount the bridge....and sorry if my ramble makes no sense. That is a VERY nice guitar.


----------



## JPMike (Jan 7, 2012)

Nolly, that's totally great news!!! 

Plus, your sig is the next custom guitar I am getting.


----------



## Rojne (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations man! This guitar looks really classy, I want one!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 7, 2012)

That's signature guitar unless you write NOLLY in big ass letters on it! Maybe with inlays?
Just kidding!

Be proud, this is well deserved! Just a stunning guitar!


----------



## narad (Jan 7, 2012)

Well deserved man! I'll admit - I was a fan of Vik's guitars going back to Felix's fanned fret seven, but it was your demos that were the first to really convey how great they sound, and pushed me over the edge to order one. So you did a great service to Vik there!

And I was one of the many that contacted Vik about an exact copy, but I wound up moving on to my own thing...just a few more months now...


----------



## sojorel (Jan 7, 2012)

I think it's a great move. I made some enquiries about something similar being made from other luthiers - it really is a wonderful guitar.


----------



## przemyslawwolski (Jan 7, 2012)

wow... amazing guitar


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm glad you let me try yours because there's no way I can afford this.  Congrats man, it is a fine guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome, glad to see you got around to posting it over here 

The price is completely reasonable for a hand built instrument with that level of detail


----------



## Tjore (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations Nolly, but probbably a bit too pricy for your regularar guitarist...
But still, you have achieved something big to have your own signature guitar..!


----------



## fps (Jan 7, 2012)

It's a jawdroppingly beautiful thing, more than a guitar, a work of great sculpture, I'm sure there'll be a lot of interest!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 7, 2012)

First of all, congratulations are in order. Here's wishing you the greatest success, mate.

I knew the price thing would inevitably arise, and thing is that there are many ways for artists to get their signature models. While expensive (notice that expensive is not the same as overpriced), this is an instrument that reflects what Nolly prefers, from the actual brand that makes the guitar in question, which is an artisanal instrument. For what it is, the price is not out there at all, and it's not like Vik has the raw investment power to outsource cheap lines.

I know my own fanned fret beasts are hardly cheap as well, but they are the real deal, which I believe also to be Nolly's priority here.


----------



## slowro (Jan 7, 2012)

that is so cool congrats 
I really like the matched/hidden cavity cover


----------



## the britt shredder (Jan 7, 2012)

That's just amazing. I wish i had one of them honestly.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 7, 2012)

Gorgeous axe, as is your own model. I wouldn't go for it personally for reasons of preference but _who cares_ what I think, you have your own goddamn signature guitar.

Goddamn.


----------



## mhickman2 (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations for the recognition. I believe the price is just right considering the amount of work that probably had to be done to do all the binding, laminates, sourcing, and fine tuning that had to be done to meet Adam's strict demands. I still wonder why people question prices of a handmade, custom guitar. If you think it's unreasonable, try getting an ESP, Jackson, or any other sizeable guitar company to do it for cheaper. You will shit yourself when and if you get a reply back.


----------



## Koop (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats, Nolly! You deserve it!!

If I had $4150, this guitar would be the first thing i would buy!


----------



## powderedtoastman (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow. The shape is really odd for me, but I definitely like the main body wood. I think it could look pretty sweet with just that wood and without the maple cap.

Perhaps a little rich for my blood, but exquisite nonetheless. Congrats, man!


----------



## jake7doyle (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations on the signature, looks amazing. shame that amazing finish is on the back and wont be seen too much, looks stunning


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 7, 2012)

In my opinion, this is the sickest looking guitar I've ever seen. And after hearing the vids of you playing it, I must have one for myself one of these days. Congrats, man.


----------



## lobee (Jan 7, 2012)

Goatchrist said:


> That's signature guitar unless you write NOLLY in big ass letters on it! Maybe with inlays?
> Just kidding!


A glasses and goatee inlay would be amazing. Maybe behind the headstock or an engraving on the inside of the control cavity cover plate so it doesn't ruin the aesthetics. 

Joking(though I'm not, really) aside, congrats to Nolly! This has to be one of the most beautiful signature guitars out there.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations Nolly, once again, one hell of an axe there.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 7, 2012)

jake7doyle said:


> Congratulations on the signature, looks amazing. shame that amazing finish is on the back and wont be seen too much, looks stunning



You mean the black limba? That's not a finish, that's what the wood looks like.

I've actually got a quote for a variant of this with fanned frets... we'll see what the rest of year holds, I'd love to order it.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jan 7, 2012)

if it were not for the fact im saving for a car, i would totally order one, because this what i always wanted


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2012)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> if it were not for the fact im saving for a car, i would totally order one, because this what i always wanted



Man I planned on buying a car too before I saw Nolly's/Dr. Mosh's and that german fellow's Vik's. After that I was like...fuck it, I can buy a shitty car anytime but who knows if Vik will turn into BM and be impossible to buy from?


----------



## Scordare (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats!!! What an awesome looking guitar! ..I love the top body contours at the neck pickup/lower horn area..


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for the awesome responses guys, so happy that the guitar seems to be garnering a lot of positive interest. I haven't spoken to Vik today but from the ViK Guitars Facebook page it looks like he's entertaining the possibility of doing a batch run of these guitars, which I assume would reduce the cost a little. Hopefully that might interest a few people 

Also, I made a desktop wallpaper out of the first picture in the OP, it's 2560x1600, which scales down to 1600x900 for those with 15" macbooks like me:


----------



## Animus (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks and sounds like a fine instrument. His pickups seem real good too.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats, Nolly! I'm really curious though: What were your thoughts when choosing the woods. Were they chosen for specific tonal purposes, or because they look nice, or what?


----------



## JStraitiff (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks really nice! I really love the design. The woods look nice and that body style is pretty aggressive. Im not much for the specs specifically the fretboard radius' but congratulations.


----------



## Thrashman (Jan 8, 2012)

Lack of baritone scale length is a turn-off for me, but that guitar is just SO. BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Domkid118 (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats man, very sexy guitar


----------



## Wretched (Jan 8, 2012)

That's a beautiful axe, man. I'm not surprised there's a demand for it. So much attention to detail.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jan 8, 2012)

What an amazing signature, you totally deserve it. Congratulations!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 8, 2012)

Well deserved Nolly! I gotta say that this is the guitar that got me interested in Vik, so it's great to see this. And I'd also like to add that you have amazing taste in guitars (I should know since your old Rash is in my possession right now  ).


----------



## 808 (Jan 8, 2012)

such a beautiful guitar!!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the continued awesomeness chaps!

Zonk Knuckle - the woods were chosen after talking at length with Vik about both the sound and aesthetic I was after from the guitar. I believe that woods do play their part in the sound of a guitar but just seeing the spec sheet can't tell you how an instrument will sound because there are so many factors at work. For that reason I feel it's really important that the luthier gets to have a considerable input because he(/she?) will be speaking from experience of building similar instruments with his own construction techniques and idiosyncrasies.


----------



## zhangshred (Jan 9, 2012)

you have got yourself a BEAUTIFUL instrument... damn


----------



## Malkav (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulations on a life time dream  and having your name associated with such a beautiful guitar.



-Nolly- said:


> Zonk Knuckle - the woods were chosen after talking at length with Vik about both the sound and aesthetic I was after from the guitar. I believe that woods do play their part in the sound of a guitar but just seeing the spec sheet can't tell you how an instrument will sound because there are so many factors at work. For that reason I feel it's really important that the luthier gets to have a considerable input because he(/she?) will be speaking from experience of building similar instruments with his own construction techniques and idiosyncrasies.


 
I just had to point out that I LQL'd when I saw such a concise and well written response with such good English written out to someone with the name Zonk Knuckle  I don't mean this in any negative way it's just kinda funny because it's a bit absurd  Ah the internet


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats! Again.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 9, 2012)

best sig i have seen in a long time 
congrats nolly, we deserved mate


----------



## RuffeDK (Jan 9, 2012)

Dang that is beautiful !!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## ikarus (Jan 9, 2012)

amazing guitar!

Will there be your name on it? Trussrod cover, headstock,..?


----------



## kruneh (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulations Nolly, it sure is a beautyful guitar.


----------



## Vletrmx (Jan 9, 2012)

That's not a guitar, that's just pornography. Congrats.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks dudes!
Some may be interested to hear that Vik is offering 5 slots on a batch run of these guitars. If you want to find out more or just see lots of guitar pornography, check this thread out:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...itar-batch-run-duality-7-nolly-signature.html


----------



## purityreplaced (Jan 11, 2012)

totla want, definitely not at that level yet.
reminds of a gazelle or something


----------



## cdm (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha, I was one of the asking guys! 

Congratulations to your Signature!


----------



## Jontain (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats nolly, really a stunning instrument! 

I feel a bit dim as I only put two and two together recently after watching your Sikth covers on youtube ages ago, great playing man! Well deserved Sig, something about Vik's craftman ship really blows me away every time I see pictures of his work, so clean!


----------



## jymellis (Jan 11, 2012)

wow, a sig guitar! tell me truth. does it feel like having an action figure modeled after you? and i dont think the price is that bad for a "custom signature" guitar.


----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 11, 2012)

already said this on FB, That's one if the nicest guitars I've seen for a long time.. Wish I could get one


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks guys 




jymellis said:


> wow, a sig guitar! tell me truth. does it feel like having an action figure modeled after you? and i dont think the price is that bad for a "custom signature" guitar.



Haha, I'm sure it would have done if we had started out with the idea of making a signature guitar from the beginning, but the way this worked out was just me searching for the ultimate 7-string and Vik obliging, THEN I had the pleasure of having my name attached to it


----------



## B-lebs (Jan 11, 2012)

I want one..

Time to sell a kidney.

Congratulations on the signature!


----------



## 808 (Jan 12, 2012)

that is my idea of a perfect guitar lucky you!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Whoa! How much for one of those beauties? Me wants!


----------



## BTFStan (Jan 29, 2012)

I have to get one of these now.. its too perfect. Congrats!


----------



## nathanwessel (Jan 29, 2012)

So sick! looking forward to seeing and hearing that beast with Periphery!


----------

